# My 60 gallon



## Atheek (Jun 10, 2015)

Day 1 to day 50


----------



## Opare (Sep 9, 2015)

Nice tank! What moss are you using on the driftwood? Christmas moss?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Atheek (Jun 10, 2015)

Yes it's Christmas moss


----------



## Mikeygmzmg (Mar 19, 2015)

beautiful, very matured! Love this layout.


----------



## LovesPlants247 (Jun 13, 2016)

Awesome looking tank. I love how you placed the driftwood and how the moss is growing on it.


----------

